# Intel i5 8600K won't go above 4.3 Ghz



## sacharutten (May 28, 2018)

Hi,

I am having problems overclocking. If I manually overclock to 4.7 Ghz (Air Cooler), Prime 95 is stable, although I cannot benchmark using 3DMark or play games, because they will crash. I have brought down the multiplier to 4.4 Ghz and I am still having the same issues.

However, when I use the Enhanced Turbo feature, and bring all cores up to 4.3 Ghz (Max Turbo), everything works.

Am I doing something wrong in the BIOS or could it be my graphics card that is causing the problem, because it's pretty outdated?

Also, I have the same problem if I enable XMP. Any tips for this? Games will crash if I set anything above 2133 Mhz.

PC Specs:
CPU: Intel i5 8600k
RAM: 16 GB Gskill Trident Z RGB 3200Mhz
Motherboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon
GPU: Asus Geforce GTX 760 DC2OC 2GB
PSU: Corsair RM650 80+ Gold Certified

MSI Click BIOS 5 Settings:
OC Explore Mode: Expert
CPU Ratio: 47
CPU Ratio Mode: Fixed Mode
CPU Ratio Offset When Running AVX: -3
CPU Core Voltage: 1.320
CPU SA Voltage: 1.200
CPU IO Voltage: 1.200
DRAM Voltage: 1.360
CPU Loadline Calibration Control: Mode 4
Intel C-State: Disabled


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

You have hit the limit of the CPU by the sounds of it. the stock clock speed of the CPU is 3.6GHZ isnt it? I would be surprised if you hit 4ghz without frying it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you running the latest MSI BIOS?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That cpu can go to 4.3 Ghz without a worry.


----------

